# Alver Vs. Piranha



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

14 young Piranhas
1 Alver

There is only one outcome possible..









http://www.evendeathmaydie.net/videos/part_1.wmv [8 mb]
http://www.evendeathmaydie.net/videos/part_2.wmv [10mb]

Fdehell


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

wow that was a good chase and nice vid i like it


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice vid dude


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice vid


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That video







nice production


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

very kick ass video dude


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Buddy why would you make the introduction over a minute long to a piranha feeding? At most, have it show Alver vs piranha for 10 seconds max. Why download an 8 mb file to have half of it be a sh*t intro??


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> Buddy why would you make the introduction over a minute long to a piranha feeding? At most, have it show Alver vs piranha for 10 seconds max. Why download an 8 mb file to have half of it be a sh*t intro??
> [snapback]1095745[/snapback]​


At least he took the effort to post a vid, so quit complaining


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

jan said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy why would you make the introduction over a minute long to a piranha feeding? At most, have it show Alver vs piranha for 10 seconds max. Why download an 8 mb file to have half of it be a sh*t intro??
> ...


Thats what I was thinking.







Great vid!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

you got some crazy juvenilles there man... nice vid...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Buddy why would you make the introduction over a minute long to a piranha feeding? At most, have it show Alver vs piranha for 10 seconds max. Why download an 8 mb file to have half of it be a sh*t intro??
> [snapback]1095745[/snapback]​


Aaronic, I appreciate someone that is brutally honest at times, but you just seem to be really negative lately. It is getting to the point that it doesn't surprise me to see another one of your posts like this. Try and lighten up, and look at the bright side of things, otherwise you will probably not be happy in life and you will not be respected here.
~Taylor~


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

link isnt working


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great video


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Aaronic, I appreciate someone that is brutally honest at times, but you just seem to be really negative lately. It is getting to the point that it doesn't surprise me to see another one of your posts like this. Try and lighten up, and look at the bright side of things, otherwise you will probably not be happy in life and you will not be respected here.


So fdehell,

Sometimes criticism goes a little excess...
Members of this forum should motivate each other to make this even better site.
This site should help its members in keeping and taking care of their Piranhas.

IMO the video is an artistic entity and reflects its author. I would be careful before criticism.

BTW how old are these RBPs? At least their red coloration has not yet been developed.

Regards,


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

dosnt work..........


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Buddy why would you make the introduction over a minute long to a piranha feeding? At most, have it show Alver vs piranha for 10 seconds max. Why download an 8 mb file to have half of it be a sh*t intro??
> [snapback]1095745[/snapback]​


The whole video was at first around 24mb with all the songs included, but i decided to cut it in two and altered it a bit.

I appreciate everyone's opinion yours not excluded.

Thx

Fdehell


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

Also a big thx for the other replies ofcourse









Cheers!

Fdehell


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> link isnt working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm of all the people I showed the links to there was only one more who could not get to see the videos, but I havent got a clue why they are not working in your case either







sowwy

Fdehell


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic, I appreciate someone that is brutally honest at times, but you just seem to be really negative lately. It is getting to the point that it doesn't surprise me to see another one of your posts like this. Try and lighten up, and look at the bright side of things, otherwise you will probably not be happy in life and you will not be respected here.
> ...


They are around 2-3 months or so now


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you put together the best movie I've seen on p-fury,besides jack burtons.I love the way you did everything.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy why would you make the introduction over a minute long to a piranha feeding? At most, have it show Alver vs piranha for 10 seconds max. Why download an 8 mb file to have half of it be a sh*t intro??
> ...


the 14 year old psychiatrist... now i have seen it all


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

it wasnt working last night, sent links to friend in cali and it didnt work for him either, its working now though, maybse servers were over loaded. Anyways, very very annoying intro, very gay music, but at least the piranhas were cool


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> it wasnt working last night, sent links to friend in cali and it didnt work for him either, its working now though, maybse servers were over loaded. Anyways, very very annoying intro, very gay music, but at least the piranhas were cool
> [snapback]1096668[/snapback]​


Sowwy for the server sometimes being down, I changed isp this year but have had some more downtime ever since


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

fdehell said:


> 14 young Piranhas
> 1 Alver
> 
> There is only one outcome possible..
> ...


Sweet!!!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I liked the intro it was original good job


----------



## John Hobbes (Jul 8, 2005)

Sadly the link doesn't work for me either, and i was really looking forward to seeing it, specially after reading all that nice feedback on the vid.

Could you please check the link again Fdehell, thanks!!

-JH


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

what is the name of the song in part 1 (not the intro song, the one after) ?

thanks.

btw: don't worry about the negative criticism u did a good job with your video and song, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Considering I was download at 380 KB/s you can make the video as big as you want. Great video too







!!!


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

John Hobbes said:


> Sadly the link doesn't work for me either, and i was really looking forward to seeing it, specially after reading all that nice feedback on the vid.
> 
> Could you please check the link again Fdehell, thanks!!
> 
> ...


Hi John, thanks for your interest!

I checked it and still found nothing wrong, but created a mirror:
http://www.peterdeb.nl/video/part_1.wmv
http://www.peterdeb.nl/video/part_2.wmv

Cheers
Fdehell

With thx to my twin


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

spec-v said:


> I liked the intro it was original good job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

killerbee said:


> what is the name of the song in part 1 (not the intro song, the one after) ?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...


Neverwas is the group
Burn in Hell is the name of the song








And thx


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks and your welcome


----------

